# This is a nice loco at a great price..



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

Check this out.

Includes state of the art drive mechanism, smoke unit and socket for sound, R/C or DCC conversion. I bought one before the latest Aristo special deal. So now not only do you get the loco and matching caboose for this great price. For the cost of shipping you also get a freight car direct from Aristocraft

This would make someone very happy under the Xmas tree.

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200512307


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could get my gift certificate from Wholesale trains for winning the photo contest. 
Jerry


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry - as I recall when I once won the contest, I called Wholesale trains. They asked me a couple of questions and then gave me credit on an order I was placing.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those C16s are pretty. With the new drive, they should run very nice!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Ordered one at ST AUBINS special sale ,superrunner, in my opinion the loco needs some weight added.So i took the shell appart ???? The only room i found weight can be added is right behind the boiler considering a V-cut out for the belt in the leadweight.I took some dental wax soften it and pressed the wax into the available space upon cold removed the wax did some trimming so it will fit without interference made a plaster/pommes mold to imbed the waxform boiled it out and after the form cooled off cast some lead into it! Leadweight ca 400 gr fit without further adjustment superclued cast into place and closed the shell.Terrific puller added some modified George Schreyer el chepo sound with cam and i am a happy camper,at least 50% when that stinky snow disapeares 100% happy Camper!!! 

Merry Christmas and a Happy new Year To All Of You!! Manfred Diel #1313


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the older ones and it's a great running loco. Really do not need a 2nd one but would like to buy the the new version as its DCC ready. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have a photo of this NEW C16 from Aristo next to a 1/20.3 Accucraft version? I'd like to see how different they are in size.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

The new version is really nice and the fact that it's socket ready for DCC or R/C is great. I have the QSI decoder in mine and it works very well. I notice that the description at Wholesale Trains says it comes with both a Delton and Aristo ARR knuckle coupler. I never found the Delton. Did anyone else?


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

"Suitable for 1:24th or 1:29th scale" 
What? I thought 24 and 29 were abalute numbers? 


"I measured that 2 by 4, it was exactly 24 or 27 inches." 


Gosh, do the send you rubber rulers with that thing? 

B0B


----------

